# l'évènementiel



## domito

Bonjour !

Quelqu'un pourrait-t-il me dire comment traduire en espagnol "l'évènementiel" ?
Par exemple, en marketing internet, il y a des pages "évènementiel" et je n'arrive pas à traduire cette idée...

Merci !

Bonjour,
Effectivement, désolé pour le peu d'explications, mais je n'en ai pas beaucoup en fait. Je suis en train de traduire des pages pour une entreprise de marketing française qui veut s'implanter en Espagne.
L'une des pages commerciales sera destinée à contenir tout ce qu'il y aura d'évènementiel:C'est à dire Noël, les Soldes, Noël, la Saint Valentin, etc.
Je pensais à "eventos", mais il y doit y avoir mieux peut-être ?

Merci


----------



## Domtom

-
Est-ce que ça pourrait coller, tout simplement la traduction dans le Gran Larousse, qui fait évènementiel = cronológico ?


----------



## chics

*Cronología*, en tou cas. Pour évènements passés.
*Agenda* pour les évenements à avenir.
*Eventos, noticias*...


----------



## domito

Cronólogico ne va pas, car évènementiel est un adjectif substantivé. On peut dire par exemple "Je m'occupe de l'évènementiel". Eventos est ce qui me parait le mieux pour le moment.
Merci à tous


----------



## DDT

chics said:


> *Cronología*, en tou cas. Pour évènements passés.
> *Agenda* pour les évenements à avenir.
> *Eventos, noticias*...


L'unique terme qui me semble coller avec "évènementiel" est "eventos"

DDT


----------



## denBosch

Yo usaría la expresión "calendario de eventos"...
En español también se utiliza la expresión "fechas señaladas" para referirse a épocas como la navidad, la semana santa, las vacaciones... pero no creo que sea aplicable a un "periodo de rebajas"

Salu2


----------



## domito

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pepetereve

Bonjour!
Je voudrais traduire en espagnol: "je recherche un poste en évènementiel"
Merci d'avance!

Oups...
L'evenementiel regroupe tous les aspects de l'organisation d'evenements de toutes sortes: corporatifs (congres, seminaires), sportifs, musicaux, culturels; c'est une specialisation dans le domaine de la communication.
C'est un metier passionant!

Gracias!!!


----------



## Domtom

Aquí hay un _diploma de organizador profesional de eventos_. No sé si doy pistas...

Pon "organizador profesional de eventos" en la barra Google y mira a ver si guarda relación.


----------



## mirtomj

Les activités généralement sont liées à l'événementiel et au culturel


----------



## chlapec

"están relacionadas con la información y la cultura"


----------



## uski

Otra forma sería:

Las actividades normalmente están ligadas a la información y a la cultura


----------



## jprr

evenementiel => los eventos / acontecimientos día tras día ; la actualidad


----------



## mirtomj

Muchas gracias por haber sido tan rápido. Buen fin de semana


----------



## mélou12

événementiel : organización de eventos


----------



## calora

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
por favor necesito traducir soirées évènementielles y no sé cómo, que alguien me ayude


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches calora, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Tu pregunta ha sido unida a otra.

Si lees el hilo desde el principio verás que en general _événementie_l se traduce por _eventos / de eventos_.

Nos haría falta algo más de contexto para saber a qué se dedican estas veladas para ver si un simple _culturales _bastaría.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

pepetereve said:


> L'événementiel regroupe tous les aspects de l'organisation d'évènements de toutes sortes : corporatifs (congrès, séminaires), sportifs, musicaux, culturels...


¿Tal vez _eventos promocionales_? Pero todo depende del contexto, como dice Martine.


----------



## Gepo

No sirve para este contexto, pero lo digo para futuros navegantes. En contextos filosóficos, particularmente los vinculados a la obra de Deleuze, *évènementiel * suele traducirse por medio de los neologismos *acontecimiental* o *acontecimental*.

(Lo siento, sé que suena horrible, pero es verdad... Cf. aquí y aquí)

Au revoir


----------

